# Any Glock Owners?



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a couple .40 Glocks, model 22 and 27, and have been fiddling around with the idea of getting a conversion barrel for one so I can shoot .357. Anyone shoot a .357 Glock? I would rather pay $100 for a conversion barrel than $400 for a new gun! Any input appreciated.

I am also contemplating between a new Glock, 9mm or 10mm. Any suggestions here? I know ammo will be more pricey with the 10mm, but it would be a more powerful round.

R-


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've had a Glock 17C (9mm) for about four years now. This gun is incredibly accurate. It's a gas to shoot. It has never jammed as long as I've had it.


----------

